# CLASSPATH sous shell



## darkrebelion (16 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, je pensai avoir trouvé mais en faite j'ai toujours le même probème. J'arrive pas à définir mon CLASSPATH pour faire du java sous mon shell. (on me le demande pour mes études) Lorsque je tape "echo $CLASSPATH" il me marque rien. J'ai un bashrc mais avec pas grand chose dedans. Comment faire pour créer un CLATHPATH ? Merci.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (17 Octobre 2011)

Mon cours de JAVA dit : 

3 Solutions (de la plus conseillée à la moins conseillée) quand on travaille en mode Terminal + Java (J'espère pour toi que tu passera vite sur Eclipse)

1. À la volée, lors de la compilation

```
javac -cp /de/ma/racine/j'usqu'au répertoire/principal/de/mon/application MainClass
```

2. En utilisant le CLASSPATH, mais que pour la session courante

```
CLASSPATH=. :/même/histoire
```

3. Définitivement : Dans un fichier .bashrc, à la racine du disque dur :

```
CLASSPATH=. :/même/histoire
export CLASSPATH
```

Voilà. J'ai pas tout testé, sauf la première qui marche très bien pour mes besoins. 

J'espère avoir pu t'aider un peux. 
Courage.


----------



## darkrebelion (18 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Par contre j'ai encore un problème avec :
Lorsque je fait "CLASSPATH=. :/chemin/vers/ma/classe MaClasse", sa met met le message "-bash: :/: No such file or directory". Pourtant je n'ai pas fait de faute dans le chemin et il existe.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (18 Octobre 2011)

En relisant ce que j'ai écrit, le : m'a semblé étrange. 
Pourtant, j'ai vérifié sur le cours (écrit par le prof), c'est bien ça. 
Mais peut être que sous Mac OS X, il faut retirer ces deux points. 

Deuxième lecture : 
là où j'ai fait une erreur par rapport au cours, c'est que je t'ai dit que pour modifier le classpath, le chemin à indiquer se fait de la même façon qu'avec javac -cp.
Ce qui est faux : il faut faire "CLASSPATH=. :/chemin/vers/monPackageParDéfaut". Pas de nom de classe à la fin. 

Désolé. :rose:


----------



## darkrebelion (18 Octobre 2011)

Sa me met toujours un gros message d'erreur. Mais j'ai trouver une façon toute bête d'importer ma classe dans mon programme. "import MaClasse;" au début de mon programme et je laisse ma classe dans le même dossier... Il y a mieux mais pour coder mes exercices de Java sa me suffit.
Merci tout de même de ton aide !


----------

